# Take Photos Of Videos



## pc_modder_boi (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a few skateboarding videos of me and my friends and there are a few shots in those videos that we want as pics but i dont know how to anyone have any ideas??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*MovieSnapshot* (freeware)


> MovieSnapshot allows you to easily grab a frame from a video file and save it as JPEG image. Just drag and drop any movie file onto the MovieSnapshot interface, select the frame to grab and click the save button. The program supports all installed DirectShow video and audio codecs.


*Topaz Moment* (shareware)


> Topaz Moment allows you to quickly and easily capture video frames and change them into high quality mega-pixel pictures ... uses advanced enhancement techniques to let you capture frames that are the cleanest, sharpest, and highest in resolution.


----------



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

kola, is it true that the pic that you copy will be of poor quality?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't tried either of these programs. The picture quality should be the same as the video quality. If you get an option to save as JPEG, make sure you set it to the highest quality level.

The shareware program, Topaz Moment, probably uses interpolation to slightly blur adjacent pixels giving a smoother, less pixelated image, but the freeware one will be almost as good. You can always edit the captured image to improve contrast, brightness, etc.


----------



## Fler (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi!
Kein problem. It is easy and simple.
Use Adobe Premier.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Adobe Premiere - $850!!! Hardly worth it for a few screen grabs.


----------

